# Mono or braid from the piers?



## skamaniac (Aug 23, 2010)

Which is preferable for your rigs?


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Whatchafishinfor?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Mono. 14-20 lb test depending on what you're after. No need for braid down here.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

for the sake of everyone

dont use braid unless no one is 50 feet on either side of u


braid tangled.................................even a simply line crossover is hard to untangle


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

LOL!!! you southern boys want to be so d... perfect LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

I use mono on my ff rigs and 2-hook rigs but when I'm throwing gotchas, spoons and other lures my using braid on the pier


ron


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

earl of DC said:


> LOL!!! you southern boys want to be so d... perfect LOL!!!!!!!!


You come on down and fish braid next to the myriad of Myrtle Beach tourists throwing over you every cast, and enjoy cutting your braid off cause you can't get it untangled.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

I don't have any problems with mine, but then I keep track of what's where and who's throwing over it and I use mono on some and braid on others. 

Depending on what you are fishing for, you should use what's called for. If you are fishing for black drum, flounder or sheepshead then you'd want to use braid due to the pilings and barnacle on them cutting your line easily. If you are fishing for whiting, blues or other bottom feeding fish that you cast out for, then you're fine using mono.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I fish both & have no problem.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

sufix mono all the way for me wont use anything but. i dont like braid but thats just me.


----------



## dangie704 (Jun 4, 2009)

i only use braid..... cast farther...... get more yrds on my reels.... and my hit and miss ratio is alot more better.... just my 2 cent


----------



## Davidvw9 (Oct 4, 2009)

dangie704 said:


> i only use braid..... cast farther...... get more yrds on my reels.... and my hit and miss ratio is alot more better.... just my 2 cent


First Ive heard of anyone saying they cast farther with braid. I also use braid, but mono casts a lot smoother.


----------



## Davidvw9 (Oct 4, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> You come on down and fish braid next to the myriad of Myrtle Beach tourists throwing over you every cast, and enjoy cutting your braid off cause you can't get it untangled.


Yep, i feel you. Cherry-grove is terrible with tourists who think they have to cast over the shoulder on a pier to get out a mile. A strait underhand toss will work! Its really bad on the weekend. I stay 25 miles from cherry-grove, but I went to sunset beach just because of that reason last week, just about 12 miles more. 

Yeah and I use braid but I don't cast over people, but if they cast over you it can be a mess. No need to use braid for spots. Just for bigger fish and ones that are near the pier like flounder and sheep head. It is nice for a lure, especially blues with their sharp teeth.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Davidvw9 said:


> Yep, i feel you. Cherry-grove is terrible with tourists who think they have to cast over the shoulder on a pier to get out a mile. A strait underhand toss will work! Its really bad on the weekend. I stay 25 miles from cherry-grove, but I went to sunset beach just because of that reason last week, just about 12 miles more.
> 
> Yeah and I use braid but I don't cast over people, but if they cast over you it can be a mess. No need to use braid for spots. *Just for bigger fish and ones that are near the pier like flounder and sheep head. It is nice for a lure, especially blues with their sharp teeth.*


I don't want to sound like a braid hater; I use braid in these situations like you mentioned when you need the small diameter and sensitivity, but I meant for the average "fishing" rod no you don't need it down here. Had he mentioned sheeps, black drum, trout, or flatties, heck yeah, go for it.


----------



## dangie704 (Jun 4, 2009)

Davidvw9 said:


> First Ive heard of anyone saying they cast farther with braid. I also use braid, but mono casts a lot smoother.


lol mono NO WAY not 6lb mono  lmao
i agree mono cast alittle smoother but braid goes a mile longer my friend..


----------



## dangie704 (Jun 4, 2009)

try going out there and throwing 20lbs mono against 20lb braid lol.... OR in your case throw 20 lb braid against 6lb mono with a 4-5 oz sinker 
yeah the 6lb mono will go futher but you just cant get your sinker back......


----------



## dangie704 (Jun 4, 2009)

you must not fish enough to tell the difference between them yet


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 23, 2010)

_Originally Posted by SmoothLures 
You come on down and fish braid next to the myriad of Myrtle Beach tourists throwing over you every cast, and enjoy cutting your braid off cause you can't get it untangled. 

Yep, i feel you. Cherry-grove is terrible with tourists who think they have to cast over the shoulder on a pier to get out a mile. A strait underhand toss will work! Its really bad on the weekend. I stay 25 miles from cherry-grove, but I went to sunset beach just because of that reason last week, just about 12 miles more._

I can understand how you all feel, i have had my share of combat fishing for steelhead below dams here in Michigan. Kinda takes the fun out of it which is why i head downstream to find my own holes with unmolested fish. Anyway, back to the question. It looks like i'm going to arm myself with both braid and mono and i guess i'm just going to have to figure things out after i get there. I'm just trying to get a jump on things and be prepared. 

So far, since i'm not going to be there until the 1st of December, i will probably be targeting reds and trout since it will be late in the season and will be fishing both bait on bottom rigs and tossing a few lures also.

What type of baitfish are around that time of the year and what lures would imitate that bait?


----------



## Davidvw9 (Oct 4, 2009)

dangie704 said:


> you must not fish enough to tell the difference between them yet


I have fished enough to tell the difference, especially surf fishing which I have done since I was a very young child. I fish with braid more often, but I assure you that I can cast farther with lighter mono on a spinning real, or bait casting distance reel, mono being smoother has less friction when going through the guides. This is why distance casting competitors use fresh mono during competition. Mono dose have memory though, and older braid will fly better sometimes compared to older mono. 

Your comment above is ignorant, disrespectful to myself, and non helpful to members. You may not agree with my opinion, and thats OK, but its disrespectful to call someone out like that.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> I fish both & have no problem.


Yep.


----------

